# P21DD code after changing rear brakes.



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Don’t know if the brake job caused it, seems unlikely.

Good news is it’s probably covered...http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ent-diesel-emission-fluid-tank-reservoir.html


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Is there anything they could have bumped to cause the DEF code?


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

With the tank inside the trunk on the first gen cars I'd doubt it is related.My memory is a little fuzzy from last time I was looking under the car at the feed tube and can't recall if the wiring harness also runs under or through the inside of the car, but if they damaged the heater wiring it probably would have taken out the pump, fluid level, etc. which I _think_ is in the same bundle.


----------

